# Gerson è della Roma. Arriverà a Gennaio 2016. E' fatta.



## admin (5 Agosto 2015)

Gran colpo di mercato della Roma che, come riportato da Sky, ha acquistato il brasiliano Gerson battendo la concorrenza del Barcellona e di diversi altri club. Il giocatore, extracomuninatorio, arriverà a Gennaio 2016.

Si parla di un affare da quasi 25 milioni di euro, bonus compresi.


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2015)

Noi gli strapaghiamo e le riserve e questi....


----------



## hiei87 (5 Agosto 2015)

Dopo aver creato una squadra vincente alla juventus, il geometra ci sta provando anche con la Roma....a Sabatini non sembrerà vero. Coi danni che aveva fatto tra gennaio e la scorsa estate, gli ci voleva un miracolo per fare un buon mercato. Di miracoli ne è arrivato già uno (Bertolacci) e ne sta per arrivare un secondo....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gran colpo di mercato della Roma che, come riportato da Sky, ha acquistato il brasiliano Gerson battendo la concorrenza del Barcellona e di diversi altri club. Il giocatore, extracomuninatorio, arriverà a Gennaio 2016.
> 
> Si parla di un affare da quasi 25 milioni di euro, bonus compresi.



Quindi con Romagnoli gli paghiamo Gerson e con Bertolacci gli paghiamo Dzeko. Ad oggi non mi sento di darla vinta né a loro e né a noi. Col tempo vedremo i rendimenti in campo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2015)

Tanti tantissimi soldi. Ma in Brasile è cosi, basta che fai due partite buone, pure con l'under 19 brasiliana e già ti valutano 20 milioni, basti vedere Ganso qualche anno fa


----------



## DannySa (5 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi con Romagnoli gli paghiamo Gerson e con Bertolacci gli paghiamo Dzeko. Ad oggi non mi sento di darla vinta né a loro e né a noi. Col tempo vedremo i rendimenti in campo.



Già, di sbagliato c'è solo l'acquisto di Bertolacci, giocatore che vale la metà compresi i bonus.
Purtroppo gli abbiamo finanziato il mercato, cattivo segno, stessa cosa fu per la Juve, Pirlo, Tevez, regali su regali e noi avanti così.


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi con Romagnoli gli paghiamo Gerson e con Bertolacci gli paghiamo Dzeko. Ad oggi non mi sento di darla vinta né a loro e né a noi. Col tempo vedremo i rendimenti in campo.



Il nuovo Nesta e il quasi omonimo Iniesta. Di che ti preoccupi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo Nesta e il quasi omonimo Iniesta. Di che ti preoccupi?



Beh, Sabatini ha preso il nuovo Zico e il nuovo Batistuta... è una bella gara


----------



## The P (5 Agosto 2015)

che colpo signori. bertolacci 20 lui 20 quasi 25. Bravo Galliani, king of the market


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Agosto 2015)

Meglio 25 milioni e un rene per Gerson, che 20 per Bertolivo 

Quest'anno tocca tifare la Rioma per sperare in un arresto dei gobbi, tanto per cambiare


----------



## Aragorn (5 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gran colpo di mercato della Roma che, come riportato da Sky, ha acquistato il brasiliano Gerson battendo la concorrenza del Barcellona e di diversi altri club. Il giocatore, extracomuninatorio, arriverà a Gennaio 2016.
> 
> Si parla di un affare da quasi 25 milioni di euro, bonus compresi.



Con quei soldi potevano prendere uno fra Alex Sandro e Baba.


----------



## Ma che ooh (5 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Con quei soldi potevano prendere uno fra Alex Sandro e Baba.



Alex sandro ha rinnovato ed ha una nuova clausola rescissoria mostruosa, su baba ti dò pienamente ragione


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (6 Agosto 2015)

Grande acquisto da parte della Roma ed ennesimo colpo sudamericano di Sabatini. Curioso di vederlo in Serie A


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Con quei soldi potevano prendere uno fra Alex Sandro e Baba.



Hanno preso Adriano del Barça come terzino


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Hanno preso Adriano del Barça come terzino



Non lo posso giudicare, è buono , o è peggio di Cole


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Agosto 2015)

Alla faccia di chi dice che la Roma non ha un progetto serio e duraturo negli anni. Tra 4-5 anni avremo un campionato con un livello di competitività pari alla premier,almeno tra le prime 6-7 posizioni.


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Non lo posso giudicare, è buono , o è peggio di Cole



difensivamente è uno dei terzini più atroci in circolazione


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> difensivamente è uno dei terzini più atroci in circolazione



Fidati , come terzini sinistri , dal dopo Riise ho visto in ordine di scarsezza-: Piris -Cole-Dodo -Jose angel-  l'unico che sembrava un terzino era Holebas , e stento a credere che Adriano sia in generale peggio di questi


----------



## Snake (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Fidati , come terzini sinistri , dal dopo Riise ho visto in ordine di scarsezza-: Piris -Cole-Dodo -Jose angel-  l'unico che sembrava un terzino era Holebas , e stento a credere che Adriano sia in generale peggio di questi



Adriano in realtà non sarebbe manco un terzino, cioè solo nella liga e solo in una squadra come il Barca può giocare esterno basso perchè difensivamente è proprio un impedito all'abc.


----------



## Aron (6 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Grande acquisto da parte della Roma ed ennesimo colpo sudamericano di Sabatini. Curioso di vederlo in Serie A



Devono evitare di mettergli troppa pressione addosso.
Potevano pagarlo pure 50 milioni, ma resta comunque un ragazzo di 18 anni che viene dal Brasile.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Con quei soldi potevano prendere uno fra Alex Sandro e Baba.



Sono extracomunitari tutti e 2 e la roma non ha più posti disponibili avendo preso salah e dzeko.


----------



## Juventino30 (6 Agosto 2015)

La Roma aveva difficoltà a piazzare Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho, che ad inizio mercato sembravano ceduti e invece poi le cessioni si sono inceppate...e il Milan ha pensato bene di versare a Sabatini circa 50 milioni per Bertolacci e Romagnoli, due riserve della Roma. Per Sabatini è stato Natale in piena estate, gli ha sbloccato il mercato e ha acquistato Salah, Dzeko e Gerson. Ora, piazzando gli esuberi, farà i terzini. 

La Roma è una concorrente per i primi tre posti...forse non era il caso di darle tutte quei soldi per due calciatori che nella rosa romanista erano delle riserve.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sono extracomunitari tutti e 2 e la roma non ha più posti disponibili avendo preso salah e dzeko.



Anche Gerson è extracomunitario, quindi dopo Salah e Dzeko come vi comportate? Lo fate tesserare a gennaio da un'altra squadra come con Paredes?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche Gerson è extracomunitario, quindi dopo Salah e Dzeko come vi comportate? Lo fate tesserare a gennaio da un'altra squadra come con Paredes?



Verrà tesserato dal Bologna


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Verrà tesserato dal Bologna



ormai Sabatini è il massimo esperto in queste vicende


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Adriano in realtà non sarebbe manco un terzino, cioè solo nella liga e solo in una squadra come il Barca può giocare esterno basso perchè difensivamente è proprio un impedito all'abc.



Vabbè non è il massimo , ma di quelli che ho detto, 3 (Piris , Dodo, e Jose angel ) manco sono calciatori, Holebas, ci provava, ma era scarso (anche se lo ricorderò sempre con simpatia) , e Cole è ormai da buttare. Però Adriano , potrebbe essere la riserva, cioè, cioè queelo, che a partita in corso, o quando si infortunano i titolari li può sostituire, perchè se non sbaglio , può giocare su entrambe le fasce.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> La Roma aveva difficoltà a piazzare Destro, Doumbia e Gervinho, che ad inizio mercato sembravano ceduti e invece poi le cessioni si sono inceppate...e il Milan ha pensato bene di versare a Sabatini circa 50 milioni per Bertolacci e Romagnoli, due riserve della Roma. Per Sabatini è stato Natale in piena estate, gli ha sbloccato il mercato e ha acquistato Salah, Dzeko e Gerson. Ora, piazzando gli esuberi, farà i terzini.
> 
> La Roma è una concorrente per i primi tre posti...forse non era il caso di darle tutte quei soldi per due calciatori che nella rosa romanista erano delle riserve.



Ancora avanti, Romagnoli 25 + Bertolacci + 11,5= 36,5. Sono tanti, ma non sono mica 50 milioni.


----------



## Pamparulez (6 Agosto 2015)

Per ora tutti i ragazzini fenomeni presi da Sabatini non sono sbocciati. Certo questo è quello pagato di più.
Comunque altro mercato in cui la Roma sta spendendo cifre che non si sa da dove vengan fuori.


----------



## Jino (6 Agosto 2015)

Bel talento, ma assolutamente non pronto per l'europa, manco a gennaio. Ad ogni modo hanno fatto una scommessa che se vinta si trovano in casa una stella.


----------



## devils milano (6 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Meglio 25 milioni e un rene per Gerson, che 20 per Bertolivo
> 
> Quest'anno tocca tifare la Rioma per sperare in un arresto dei gobbi, tanto per cambiare



già che ci siamo roviniamoci completamente...35 milioni per Florenzi e 40 per Gervinho...


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Per ora tutti i ragazzini fenomeni presi da Sabatini non sono sbocciati. Certo questo è quello pagato di più.
> Comunque altro mercato in cui la Roma sta spendendo cifre che non si sa da dove vengan fuori.



Questo a differenza degli altri sembra molto buono,ma anche Ponce , un'altro che abbiamo preso è un'ottimo talento,addirittura classe 98, vediamo.

P.S i soldi vengono da ABBBANGAAA


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Agosto 2015)

Scommessa. da quasi 25 milioni.


Vedremo, possono permetterselo visto ciò che hanno già, altrimenti sarebbero stati pazzi.


----------



## Aldo (6 Agosto 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver creato una squadra vincente alla juventus, il geometra ci sta provando anche con la Roma....a Sabatini non sembrerà vero. Coi danni che aveva fatto tra gennaio e la scorsa estate, gli ci voleva un miracolo per fare un buon mercato. Di miracoli ne è arrivato già uno (Bertolacci) e ne sta per arrivare un secondo....



Dall'operazione Bertolacci la Roma ci ha guadagnato Iago Falquè e 5 milioni. Se ci avete finanziato, il riscatto di Nainggolan, Salah, Dzeko, Gerson e Szczesny con quei 5 milioni.


----------



## Aldo (6 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, Sabatini ha preso il nuovo Zico e il nuovo Batistuta... è una bella gara



Il nuovo Gerson. Nessuno ha mai sentito parlare del Canhotinha de ouro, protagonista assoluto della finale mondiale Brasile Italia 4-1.


----------



## Doctore (6 Agosto 2015)

ma i soldi a parte i 20 di bertolacci da dove li prendono a roma??
Perche tutti i giornalistoni onioni fanno gli articoli sul sole 24 ore ponendo questioni su come il milan ha fatto campagna acquisti spendendo(magari anche male quei 50mil euro)?


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma i soldi a parte i 20 di bertolacci da dove li prendono a roma??
> Perche tutti i giornalistoni onioni fanno gli articoli sul sole 24 ore ponendo questioni su come il milan ha fatto campagna acquisti spendendo(magari anche male quei 50mil euro)?



Dalla mafia americana, me sembra giusto no  [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION]


----------



## hiei87 (6 Agosto 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Dall'operazione Bertolacci la Roma ci ha guadagnato Iago Falquè e 5 milioni. Se ci avete finanziato, il riscatto di Nainggolan, Salah, Dzeko, Gerson e Szczesny con quei 5 milioni.



Per Bertolacci dovreste averne guadagnati di più, tra i 20 incassati e i 9 dati al Genoa. Poi metto in conto anche i 30 per Romagnoli....


----------



## Doctore (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Dalla mafia americana, me sembra giusto no  [MENTION=124]Doctore[/MENTION]



noi dalla coca tailendese

ma almeno voi avete sabatini che sa sfruttare i soldi della mala


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> noi dalla coca tailendese
> 
> ma almeno voi avete sabatini che sa sfruttare i soldi della mala


Me sembra giusto .


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2015)

Intanto il barcellona tramite un suo dirigente (fernandez) fa sapere che hanno una prelazione per gerson e possono prenderlo quando vogliono.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Intanto il barcellona tramite un suo dirigente (fernandez) fa sapere che hanno una prelazione per gerson e possono prenderlo quando vogliono.



Prelazione , vuol dire , che se la Roma , che è proprietaria 100% del cartellino del giocatore , ha offerte allettanti per venderlo ( es assurdo PSG che offre 60 milioni , mentre il barca ne offre 45 ) la precedenza va al Barca , ma la Roma , può anche rifiutare , se vuole.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Intanto il barcellona tramite un suo dirigente (fernandez) fa sapere che hanno una prelazione per gerson e possono prenderlo quando vogliono.



Il presidente della fluminense ha detto ufficialmente in conferenza che gerson sarà da gennaio un giocatore della roma e Gerson sul suo profilo twitter ha scritto forza roma e ha ringraziato i romanisti per i messaggi che gli avevano scritto.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Prelazione , vuol dire , che se la Roma , che è proprietaria 100% del cartellino del giocatore , ha offerte allettanti per venderlo ( es assurdo PSG che offre 60 milioni , mentre il barca ne offre 45 ) la precedenza va al Barca , ma la Roma , può anche rifiutare , se vuole.



si ma deve prima valerci 60 mln


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il presidente della fluminense ha detto ufficialmente in conferenza che gerson sarà da gennaio un giocatore della roma e Gerson sul suo profilo twitter ha scritto forza roma e ha ringraziato i romanisti per i messaggi che gli avevano scritto.



forza roma non l'ha detto....


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Agosto 2015)

Ha iniziato a seguire tutti i profili Twitter della Roma. L'hanno preso


----------



## tifosa asRoma (6 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> forza roma non l'ha detto....



Io lo avevo letto su internet e non sul suo profilo quindi può essere che tu abbia ragione però nella sostanza le cose non cambiano visto che il suo presidente ha detto che è della roma.


----------



## LurkerRomanista (6 Agosto 2015)

Nì. Significa che se la Roma accetta una qualsiasi offerta, il Barcellona può pareggiarla e diventare quindi l'interlocutore privilegiato.


----------



## robs91 (6 Agosto 2015)

Ieri su sport scrivevano che il Barcellona,se voleva, poteva acquistare il giocatore dalla Roma per 25 milioni di euro nei primi due anni.Dal terzo in poi per 35milioni.Letto sul sito di Pedullà che riportava l'articolo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> si ma deve prima valerci 60 mln



Va be era per dire


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ieri su sport scrivevano che il Barcellona,se voleva, poteva acquistare il giocatore dalla Roma per 25 milioni di euro nei primi due anni.Dal terzo in poi per 35milioni.Letto sul sito di Pedullà che riportava l'articolo.


----------



## robs91 (6 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


>


In sostanza il giocatore viene acquistato dalla Roma ma il Barca se lo può prendere quando vuole pagando le cifre che ho indicato.Questo secondo quanto scrive Sport.


----------



## Ma che ooh (6 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> In sostanza il giocatore viene acquistato dalla Roma ma il Barca se lo può prendere quando vuole pagando le cifre che ho indicato.Questo secondo quanto scrive Sport.



Ok grazie per la spiegazione


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Agosto 2015)

Complimenti alla Roma per avere gente con gli atributi per prendere ragazzi come Gerson, Lamela, Marquinhos, Paredes, Manolas, Strootman, Pjanic, Benatia, Nainggolan... giocatori che per noi restano solo ai sogni perche non possiamo cambiare tutti i grandissimi giocatori che abbiamo in rosa


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Agosto 2015)

*Gerson ieri su twitter: "Domani sarò a Roma per le visite mediche e la firma. Sono felice di questa opportunità. Forza Roma".*


----------



## J&B (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma perchè noi su questi giocatori non ci siamo mai?


----------



## 666psycho (11 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Ma perchè noi su questi giocatori non ci siamo mai?



semplice, non sono assistiti degli amici di Galliani e poi lui conosce tre giocatori in croce.. .


----------



## Renegade (11 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> *Gerson ieri su twitter: "Domani sarò a Roma per le visite mediche e la firma. Sono felice di questa opportunità. Forza Roma".*



Grande colpo. Il bello è che oltre ad aver sistemato tutte le lacune della rosa, Sabatini si è concesso pure il colpo aggiuntivo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Grande colpo. Il bello è che oltre ad aver sistemato tutte le lacune della rosa, Sabatini si è concesso pure il colpo aggiuntivo.



Insomma , ci mancano i terzini e i centrali di riserva eh


----------



## Renegade (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Insomma , ci mancano i terzini e i centrali di riserva eh



Domani Digne fa le visite mediche. I terzini sono coperti:

SX:
Digne
Torosidis

DX:
Florenzi
Maicon

In difesa avete già Gyomber come quarto centrale a quanto ho letto ieri. Teoricamente vi manca un solo centrale e avete avviato i contatti per Zouma del Chelsea.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Domani Digne fa le visite mediche. I terzini sono coperti:
> 
> SX:
> Digne
> ...



Torosidis a sinistra è adattato, forse arriva un altro oltre a Digne, sui centrali gyomber si dice sia stato preso per darlo in prestito nella trattativa per bruno peres al torino, e il primo obiettivo in difesa è garay


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Agosto 2015)

si ma garay costa un botto, questo è il problema. E non credo la roma spenderà più di 15/20 mln per un centrale.
Comunque digne è in prestito più riscatto a 16 mln. Non mi sembra sia così forte...Tanto valeva prendere masuaku. 
Gerson è un 97 che quest'anno non indosserà la maglia giallorossa.


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Torosidis a sinistra è adattato, forse arriva un altro oltre a Digne, sui centrali gyomber si dice sia stato preso per darlo in prestito nella trattativa per bruno peres al torino, e il primo obiettivo in difesa è garay



Magari Garay  
Zouma no , ha. 2 ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Magari Garay
> Zouma no , ha. 2 ferri da stiro al posto dei piedi [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]



Sarebbe un grande acquisto ma io non sputerei sopra neanche su zouma che è una bestia


----------



## Ma che ooh (11 Agosto 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Sarebbe un grande acquisto ma io non sputerei sopra neanche su zouma che è una bestia



Lo so , ma io intendevo che a noi serve uno che dalla difesa sa impostare il gioco , e Zouma (fortissimo per carità ) ha lo stesso problema di Manolas , ha i piedi storti, Garay invece no e porterebbe Carisma nello spogliatoio


----------



## tifosa asRoma (11 Agosto 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Lo so , ma io intendevo che a noi serve uno che dalla difesa sa impostare il gioco , e Zouma (fortissimo per carità ) ha lo stesso problema di Manolas , ha i piedi storti, Garay invece no e porterebbe Carisma nello spogliatoio



Secondo me manolas non ha i piedi storti, per essere un difensore direi che ha piedi discreti,che poi per me il difensore deve saper difendere e avere la capacità di fare un passaggio a 2 metri al centrocampista, di più non pretendo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Agosto 2015)

*Gerson inizia male. Il ragazzo, infatti, posa con la maglia n. 10. Peccato che quella maglia attualmente appartenga a Totti, idolo incontrastato della tifoseria romanista che infatti non ha fatto mancare il suo "colorito" disappunto.*


----------



## Ma che ooh (12 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Gerson inizia male. Il ragazzo, infatti, posa con la maglia n. 10. Peccato che quella maglia attualmente appartenga a Totti, idolo incontrastato della tifoseria romanista che infatti non ha fatto mancare il suo "colorito" disappunto.*



Se fosse forte come dicono io gli dò la 10 , altro che disappunto.
Certo se fosse così vorrebbe dire ritiro di Totti


----------

